# I need help. My DP/DR has come back bad



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I developed DP/DR in November 2013 and I used to be a frequent visitor to the forums etc. As of about a week ago my DP/DR came back with a vengeance. It never fully went away but I was at the point where I was managing to socialize, travel, work, build a relationship etc. Over the last 2 weeks I found out that my girlfriend of 4 months was pregnant (planned) but she reacted negatively and became worried because it happened so quickly, which I know is a normal reaction sometimes. I spent a week stressing, not sleeping properly, ruminating etc and then in the early hours of last Sunday I woke up at my Gf's with a horrible feeling of panic/anxiety in my stomach. As the day progressed I started to become more and more detached/dissociated and it's now at the point where I feel like i've relapsed badly.

Nothing feels real and I feel stuck. The DR is terrible and everything feels like a dream, I feel like i'm loosing my memory and like i'm not part of the time continuum. (This happened the first time). I'm waking up every morning at around 6am panicking and then the day continues to get worse to the point where all I want to do is curl up and go to sleep. I'm so scared that i'm going to lose my girlfriend because of this! I have seen a Crisis Team/Psychiatrist who initially offered me Effexor (venlafxeen) but i was worried about taking. I have gone back onto my old medication Mirtazapine and i'm on my 3rd day. Can anyone offer some help/positive support? I feel like i'm in crisis, my mood is so low and I keep getting thoughts of suicide if this doesn't go away.


----------



## Mirato (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Jordanmcr,

The anxiety is high at the moment and that's why the DP/DR is strong. The anxiety will lessen and the DP/DR should naturally get better. Ive had DP for a year and although it hasn't gone away. I've managed to get my life back like you mentioned. Work, have a relationship and start enjoying parts of life again. Even just three months ago I was in a worse state, but things have got much better. I always fear relapsing back into the suicidal state I was in at the beginning of this. If that happens I'll at least know I'll be able to recover back to functionality (even if symptoms of DP/DR are still there). I also really hate the feeling of not being connected to time. It's so disorientating.

I wish I could say the right words and express myself better but hang in there buddy! you've been through this before and although it is horrible you can get through it this time too! You will recover back into functioning well again. Please let me know how you're getting on and stay strong!


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

This also happened to me. I am having another relapse right now. I think it’s because of anxiety and stress from the holidays. I work in retail so everything has been very chaotic and stressful.


----------



## Mannyj715 (Dec 26, 2017)

I've had it for some time and I noticed that anytime something becomes stressful in life, it gets super bad even if it isnt bad news. A couple days ago, I got accepted into a doctorate program, I also smoked (bad move I know) but I have the same exact feelings you have. I feel faker than usual, I feel like my mind is lapsing all the stuff that makes anxiety much worse. Just understand why it's going on and that its normal


----------



## Mannyj715 (Dec 26, 2017)

hows it going now ?


----------

